# Pain in the ....... Back



## KenpoGirl (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey guys, I've had a bad back for about two weeks, ranging from a dull ache to where I can barely bend over.

I'm not the kind of person that goes to a doctor unless I really have to.  So I've finally decided to give in and go, question is should I go to a Chiropractor or a Masseuse.

The pain is in the lower back (not the small of the back), to the right of the spine.  I'm thinking cuz it doesn't hurt my back/spine to move, but the muscle beside that I should go to a Masseuse.  What do you think.  Any opinions welcome.

Dot
:asian:  Ow!!  :asian:  Ow :waah:


----------



## M F (Aug 25, 2003)

I have had good luck with both.  I would tend to think a massage would do more good if you think it is a muscle problem.  I recently had a professional massage and I can't recommend it highly enough.  It was great.  All of my little aches and pains were relieved, and are still gone a week later.  Try it out.


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2003)

Better go see a doctor...could be a kidney stone


----------



## Billy (Aug 26, 2003)

Both suggestions have their plus points, but better to see your doctor first, as muscular pain, while often due to strain, can also be felt after skeletal damage, such as disc injury. Often an x-ray is the best form of diagnosis. Better to be safe than sorry, particularly if the pain has persisted for more than a few days. Hope you get it sorted soon.
Regards, Billy


----------



## Kroy (Oct 3, 2003)

I found that both work quite well but the massage felt sooooo much better.


----------



## Eggman (Oct 3, 2003)

we have been praticing tui na(i ithink thats the spelling) in the dojo.  Its a thai version of chiropractic care with subtle manipulation of the vertebrae as well as pressure point therapy.   It is extremely easy to learn and much cheaper on the wallet too.  On the other hand, if the pain seems non-muscular in nature by all means dont hesitate and call your doc.  Im lucky that my doc trains in our school.


----------



## warrior.mama (Oct 6, 2003)

KenpoGirl

In many states if your doctor writes a prescription for massage it will be covered by your insurance company.  Check and see if your insurance will cover.  Many massage therapists do medical treatment work.  You would be most likely to find one who does working in a chiropractor's office, a naturopath's office, a physical therapy office or in a large massage therapy practice.

You can also check for massage practitioners in your area by going to www.amta.org (American Massage Therapy Association).

I'm in massage therapy school right now and can't wait to get done, get my license and starting working with martial artists in my area.

Best of luck to you.

Judy Jones
aka warrior.mama


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you everyone for the advice.

I did go to a chiropractor, and after about 4 visits I seem to be right as rain.  I did have a stressed join (can't give you the actual name of it) which knocked me out of alignment but I am currently pain free, thank God, and Dr. Welch.

I checked into the benifits thing.  Seems because our OHIP, Ontario Health Insurance Plan (I think) pays for a protion of the treatment, a small percentage at that, I have to pay the difference, and it's not until that percentage has been used up that I can start getting my benifits to pay it's percentage.  

Since I did only 4 or 5 appointments I will have to pocket the costs over and above what the government pays.  Small price to pay for being able to move around without pain.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Billy (Oct 12, 2003)

Glad to hear your fixed up Dot. Take care of your back, it's the only one you've got.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy _
> *Glad to hear your fixed up Dot. Take care of your back, it's the only one you've got. *


----------



## Shodan (Oct 12, 2003)

Good to hear you are feeling better- now it is my turn to figure out what is going on with my back- it feels like a strained muscle or something but if that is the case, it seems like it should have gone away by now.  My friend has something similar and thinks it is a turned rib like hers was....at any rate, time to stop being stubborn and go to the doctor!!!!

:asian: :karate:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the well wishes.  

Yup I continue to feel MUCH better :boing1:

Shodan I'm sorry about your troubles as past president Clinton use to say........ "I Feel Your Pain".

I hope you figure it out soon.  It's no fun dealing with pain.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Crouching Tiger (Oct 29, 2003)

Dot,

I know I'm late in replying; but 2 years ago, I started feeling pain in my very lower back (near the tailbone).  It felt like I had landed on my tailbone from a short distance.  This pain came and went without regard to what I was doing at the time.  I noticed the pain became more prominent after sitting for a time.  Walking would diminish the pain.  Well, the long and short of it was the pain grew in intensity until one day I dropped to my knees, and could not get up.

I went to a physician, had an MRI, and sure enough my L-5 disk ruptured against my spinal cord.  This serious injury is still in the healing stages, however nearing the end (hopefully).  

I write this response as a simple warning to all brothers and sisters in MA.  When a pain appears without induction (a good hit taken while sparring), or simply does not go away, please pay attention!  If I had, the bulging disk would have gotten the treatment and attention; and physical therapy to the muscles in that area would have supported that disk.  Perhaps the rupture would not have occurred at all then.

Highest Regards,
Jeff

:asian:


----------



## molson (Oct 30, 2003)

can't agree more. I have have cronic back problems for a long time. I have to keep flexible and kick low, If i want to train. I waited too long to see a doc.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you for your continued thoughts.

I have been considering going back for some maintenance, due to some stiffness.  But, other than that I have been feeling really good.  

I promise to keep an eye on it.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Chi Budo Kwon (Oct 30, 2003)

http://jaxmed.com/massage/pirformis.htm

Check out using a tennis with your weight on it to deep self-massage. It has worked for me and my hip.


----------

